# Feeling down ~



## Fuschia (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi, I've loitered on and off this site for a little while now. I'm not very good at writing or responding to threads, sorry. I've got to be honest and say that I'm feeling really down today. Great introduction, eh! Day 1 of period, cycle was slightly longer than usual. Anyway, have rung clinic so can start process of ICSI which I suppose is positive, right? Just keep crying at the drop of a hat today. Goodness, knows what I'll be like when I'm full of hormones. Anyway, I don't think this thread is making much sense (sorry yet again). If there is anyone out there, I'd appreciate the reply (final sorry for being so melodramatic)....


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

glad you have decided to join us  you have come to the right place for support and understanding 

I have added the links below for the ICSI board for you to have a look at
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

big  to you, its perfectly normal to be feeling tearful and down as our hormones go all over the place and treatment commmencing can be very scary and daunting

 for your cycle 
love
suzie x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ah no need for the sorry s i say.

Day one of your cycle is rubbish   because not only is it the arrival of the dreaded wicked with that is AF its also when your hormones are flying around too. I was exactly the same last monday with a longer period than usual that got my hopes up too. Also for you there will be some mixed emotions around icsi for now but yes its really positive because its another milestone to reaching your dreams 

Let your self cry and let all the frustration out

Stick around there are some great people here with time to listen and fab support.

Sending you   and  

Love Hopeful x


----------



## Fuschia (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for replying. I really appreciate it. The nurse at the clinic rung me today to say that they're happy for me to start the cycle this month and will ring me with more details next week. I just don't feel hopeful. I'm not trying to be melodramatic, lets face it the odds are great generally. I also hope that I don't offend or upset anyone one. We're doing this as we both feel we would regret it if we didn't later. Oh well, I'll try and be positive otherwise anyone reading this thread will think that I'm a right miserable old cow (I'm not, honestly, not all the time anyway!) Not sure how to do all these blinking icons, Ill try one now, a positive smiley one   (again, a lame attempt at proving that I'm not a miserable old cow).


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi just wanted to say hi and welcome 

sorry you're having a down day, we all have them unfortunately so feel free to rant to us as we all know what you're going through  

good luck for the treatment    

jo x


----------



## Fuschia (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. Chin up eh! Heading to parents this weekend, so hopefully will just chill. Am not going to try and be brave with period pains neither, sod it, I'll take painkillers. I'm also going to enjoy an alcoholic beverage or too while I can without worrying (don't worry, I'm not talking about binging or anything).

Totally unrelated and being nosey, Jo, your wedding photo is amazing. Where was it taken?


----------



## Leylamay (Jan 15, 2008)

A big fat welcome to FF from me too, enjoy the weekend at your parents, and have that drink (or 2!).

Even though it may feel like it, you're not on your own, we all know how basically c**p things can be at times, well done for posting your message, you've got friends who understand now.

Leylamay


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

it was taken in cyprus, was lovely! glad i didnt have the big merangue (sp?!!) dress though or i would have melted away!  

im having a nice glass or five of wine tonight too, sod it!


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF, and also that I'm really sorry the AF witch caught up with you   Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Fuschia said:


> Hi, I've loitered on and off this site for a little while now. I'm not very good at writing or responding to threads, sorry. I've got to be honest and say that I'm feeling really down today. Great introduction, eh! Day 1 of period, cycle was slightly longer than usual. Anyway, have rung clinic so can start process of ICSI which I suppose is positive, right? Just keep crying at the drop of a hat today. Goodness, knows what I'll be like when I'm full of hormones. Anyway, I don't think this thread is making much sense (sorry yet again). If there is anyone out there, I'd appreciate the reply (final sorry for being so melodramatic)....


Hi, I'm only new as well. I hope you're feeling a little better now and if it's any consolation I have those days when I'm kinda into the crying too. Here's some smileys to cheer you up       MV


----------



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Honey,

First of all BIG HUGS   to you.  I have PCOS, and just when I think I might be pregnant (ie I'm 2 + weeks late!) I go and have a 42 + day cycle!  So I know where you're coming from!  I just get my hopes up and have crossed all fingers and toes and then BOOM!  It all comes crashing in!

I've lost count of the times that we've both cried together over this, (although not eligible for IUI or ICSI), so you are certainly not alone. 

It's ok to cry, really- all that emotion has to come out in some form else you'd just burst wouldn't you? Or hit something / one that got in your way  

Have a good cry, and then look forward positively to the next round of treatment- just think of it as a bumpy means to your bootiful baby!  

Good Luck Babe, Sending BIG positives to you!



Abbi xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Fuschia   
I am really glad youve made that first post and had ome great replies - the positivity will come! 
Once the  has left the building! will you start you treatment cycle now by birth control pills or inj/spray to Down reg 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## pyets (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Fuschia

Thank you

I am with you girl I have sobbed now for 3 days solid we have our appointment on the 24th and it was not hopeless but the reality hit the both of us that we only have a 10% chance to conceive naturally.
Yes I know there is still 10% but we were both devastated and I had 3 gin and tonics afterwards that tasted lovely !

I know its really hard to be positive sometimes I have found myself getting angry all weekend so I decided to log on and there was your post.  You made me feel so much better because you were feeling down too.
I am now feeling so much better and optimistic because I know that I am not alone and I can beat this feeling by thinking about someone else for a change.

I just wanted to say thank you for lifting my blues 

Hang in there I am sending you good vibes and positive energy

lots of love xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Fuschia, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry you had a down day.  I hope you are feeling more positive now (that goes for you too pyets). Sometimes, it does all get to you and you can't help but feel despondant. Don't ever be afraid to let those feelings out here on FF. That's what we're here for. The hugs might be virtual but they are heartfelt from those who know what it's like.  

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## Fuschia (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that replied to my thread. I was really touched. We're all going through 'something or other' so the fact that you guys found time to write something to cheer me up is amazing. Thanks again.  Friday was pretty miserable. Period was painful and late, felt really down. Anyway, I've had a nice weekend and work today has been ok for a change (not too busy and stressful). Am waiting to hear from clinic about starting 'down reg.' I had someone phone me today about delivering the drugs so to me that means things are moving.


----------

